# Awe inspiring solo piano videos on youtube



## clavichorder

Here's a thread where you can post the most awesome solo piano videos on youtube that you've come across. Youtube has had a huge part in my musical growth and inspiration. Just post whatever video lately has captured your attention. It can be by an amateur or a professional, though for performance, sound quality and filming, professionals do tend to be superior. I'll start with one that many of you have probably seen. You can do recordings do if you desperately yearn for an interpretation to be heard and can't find a video.

I don't know if this thread will be popular but its worth a try, because we may have an ongoing thread where there is a high concentration of a particular focus in music through examples!

I'll start with one of my favorites, Gilels owning at Brahms.


----------



## Polednice

I like how the brushing back of his hair fits perfectly with the music.


----------



## ElQ

Boris Berezovsky playing Prokofiev Piano Concerto 2:


----------



## Webernite

I think Gulda's pretty underrated. I prefer him to his student Argerich, most of the time any way.


----------



## kv466

Perhaps one that wouldn't be so quickly thought of but deserves a high seat in this group.


----------



## Webernite

kv466 said:


> Perhaps one that wouldn't be so quickly thought of but deserves a high seat in this group.


It's true. Pianists who I'd normally think of "just technicians" occasionally surprise me with a very good performance. Same with Kissin:


----------



## Polednice

I'd be interested to see some more actual concert footage of solo piano pieces - I don't know that many on YouTube myself...


----------



## clavichorder

More Gulda, playing Mozart, perhaps the best rendition of this sonata I've heard.


----------



## clavichorder

And there probably isn't a better performance of this piece, Ivo Pogorelich playing Ravel's Ondine from Gaspard De La Nuit.


----------



## clavichorder

Incredible classically trained jazz pianist Dick Hyman.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## clavichorder

The video that inspired my love of Schumann's kinderszenen. Weissenberg.


----------



## kv466

Webernite said:


> It's true. Pianists who I'd normally think of "just technicians" occasionally surprise me with a very good performance. Same with Kissin:


----------



## clavichorder

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


I love Sokolov's french baroque on modern piano. Particularly his rendition of that piece from Les Sauvages by Rameau.


----------



## Air

Don't mess with this guy.


----------



## clavichorder

In the vein of Sokolov french baroque


----------



## Webernite




----------



## Couchie

Fugue from Hammerklavier.


----------



## LordBlackudder

This guy wipes the floor with any other performance of Liberi Fatali. He also arranged it.


----------



## Webernite

I don't know about "awe-inspiring" but it's one of the few performances of the _Handel Variations_ I like:






Very Bach-ish playing.


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Pure Gouldian ownage:


----------



## Lisztian




----------



## kv466




----------



## Webernite




----------



## clavichorder

Awww yeahh!


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## clavichorder




----------



## clavichorder




----------



## kv466




----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Webernite

kv466 said:


>


Just so you know, someone uploaded an HD version of this, here.


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Lisztian

clavichorder said:


>


Am I the only one who cannot stand Cziffra's Liszt? Everyone LOVES him...but I can't listen to him play without getting annoyed.


----------



## clavichorder

Lisztian said:


> Am I the only one who cannot stand Cziffra's Liszt? Everyone LOVES him...but I can't listen to him play without getting annoyed.


Why is that? To me he pauses in the right ways, and plays Liszt in a way that makes him sound musical, not getting confused in the virtuosic passages. Here's a better question, who do you prefer? And why?


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Lisztian

clavichorder said:


> Why is that? To me he pauses in the right ways, and plays Liszt in a way that makes him sound musical, not getting confused in the virtuosic passages. Here's a better question, who do you prefer? And why?


I honestly don't know. I just find his playing superflous but I don't even know why I do.


----------



## MrCello

this


----------



## appoggiatura

Comment on Youtube:
"Lol. He looks like a confused﻿ tourist ... and then you hear him play.
xD"

I can only agree


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^^^^
That IS Lugansky! I couldn't tell from the picture, but I've seen the man play live and I know how he emotes, he loves to stick his nose in the air and always looks so formidable, even in that clothing. Whipping out the Rach 3, I see.


----------



## clavichorder

Hamelin on Medtner. I trust him very well for the sonatas, I must say. I hope I get to see him play Medtner live one day.


----------



## Guest

Denis Matsuev playing Grieg-Ginzberg "In the Hall of the Mountain King":






I saw him play this last year (his 5th encore) after an already mind-blowing recital!


----------



## Norse

Hamelin playing the end of Alkan's Concerto for Solo Piano. The crazy part from 0:20 always makes me smile.






Whole movement is here:


----------



## poconoron

Mozart's Fantasie K475 C Minor............not awe-inspiring in a virtuoso way........but nonetheless:


----------



## PetrB

Shock And Awe!

Wilhelm Taubert ~12 Études de Concert, Op. 40; No.5 "Vulcan" -- Presto agitato


----------



## PetrB

Shock And Awe!






... and more






It's the other side of YouTube, folks


----------



## Norse

I usually don't care that much about 'OMG little kid plays something advanced!!!' videos, but I thought this was very nice.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Very good. 6-8 hours practice a day from 4 years + can take you far. I know what kind of childhood he has and I do wish him well.


----------



## Norse




----------



## pjang23




----------



## Chopinator

Valentina Lisitsa playing Beethoven's "Moonlight" Sonata, Movement 3. Always loved this.


----------



## Lisztian




----------



## DeepR

Lugansky playing Rachmaninoff - Moment Musicaux Op. 16 No. 4






It's just orgasmic.


----------



## DeepR




----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## powerbooks

Glenn Gould playing Bach Goldberg Variations. The whole 1981 recording DVD!

I own this DVD, but I am surprised that I can find all of them on YouTube!


----------



## powerbooks

Continue......


----------



## powerbooks

Sorry for the repeat post, but there is the whole thing:


----------



## kv466




----------



## Norse




----------



## jani




----------



## jani

Chopinator said:


> Valentina Lisitsa playing Beethoven's "Moonlight" Sonata, Movement 3. Always loved this.


I like more about Murray pherias& Daniel Barenboims interpretation of that sonata.


----------



## Norse

This is kinda badass (Hamelin again)


----------



## Guest

Misha Dacic...wow.


----------



## worov

Rosalyn Tureck playing a Bach Partita :


----------



## RobertoDevereux

Don't shoot me now, because this is not classical... But is it inspiring? Hell yeah! 






RD


----------



## MichaelSel

I think you might enjoy this one !


----------



## worov

Some Mendelssohn :


----------



## vertigo




----------



## vertigo

RobertoDevereux said:


> Don't shoot me now, because this is not classical... But is it inspiring? Hell yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RD


awesome!..


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

A particularly creative take on an old classic...


----------



## Feathers

In terms of technique, this is not nearly as awe inspiring as the other posts, but the piano playing spirit in this video deeply inspires me. This makes me want to kiss my hands and go play piano right now.


----------



## vertigo

^^^
It doesn't get more awe-inspiring than this. Thank you.


----------



## PetrB

clavichorder said:


> And there probably isn't a better performance of this piece, Ivo Pogorelich playing Ravel's Ondine from Gaspard De La Nuit.


Uh, Samson François? The ondine is not up, but here is Scarbo, to give you an inkling 
Samson François

Monique Haas:





Vlado Perlemuter: (from the horse's mouth, or about as close as it gets.)


----------



## PetrB

RobertoDevereux said:


> Don't shoot me now, because this is not classical... But is it inspiring? Hell yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RD


Fails to inspire if you don't find metallica, or transcriptions thereof, 'inspiring.'


----------



## Ukko

vertigo said:


> awesome!..


Hmm... loud New age? That's Metallica? Does the name signify a genre - or a band? What?


----------



## Praeludium




----------



## vertigo

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hmm... loud New age? That's Metallica? Does the name signify a genre - or a band? What?


Have you been in an isolation ward for the past 25 years? You really don't know Metallica??
Even if you don't (which I find hard to believe), Google is your friend.


----------



## vertigo

PetrB said:


> Fails to inspire if you don't find metallica, or transcriptions thereof, 'inspiring.'


I don't find Metallica, or transcriptions thereof inspiring.
I do, however, find this inspiring. So please speak for yourself.

I think people's preconceptions are influencing their ability to understand the quality of the playing in this video.

This lady is clearly an extremely high level pianist.


----------



## worov

Schumann : Mignon, opus 68 no 35


----------



## Kazaman




----------



## worov




----------



## worov

Now this is badass music : Beethoven on 8 pianos !!






My favorite part is 2:44.


----------



## clavichorder

Watching these two pieces play by Bererzovsky for probably the 100th or so time in the last few years:


----------



## PetrB

vertigo said:


> I don't find Metallica, or transcriptions thereof inspiring.
> I do, however, find this inspiring. So please speak for yourself.
> 
> I think people's preconceptions are influencing their ability to understand the quality of the playing in this video.
> 
> This lady is clearly an extremely high level pianist.


I did speak for myself - that post was under my name, no other.

The lady has some technique, but classical or transcription, when it is all loud / fast it really does not cover the range of what is a complete 'virtuoso' which also includes a depth of musicianship which she cannot trot out in a work which does not require much in the way of subtlety or nuance.

Even here, her musicality shows plain, and she's miles beyond that British guy who 'plays a lot of notes' and goes out of his way to dress as an 'alternate' when on stage -- now that guy is, imho, a complete hack


----------



## clavichorder

Seriously badass:


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## hpowders

Check out any of the Persichetti Piano Sonata performances on youtube by Geoffrey Burleson.


----------



## PetrB

*Brilliant playing; exquisite musicianship...*

Grigory Sokolov:
Couperin ~ Le Tic Toc Choc




Prokofiev ~ Sonata no. 7 op. 83 in B flat Major - 3rd mov. _Precipitato_





Roger Muraro:
Olivier Messiaen ~ Regard sur l'Enfant-Jésus n°6


----------



## sankalp

Amazing soulful music.... Thank yu all...


----------



## DeepR

Yevgeny Sudbin playing his own arrangement of Rachmaninoff - Floods of Spring Op. 14 No.11
Ok he goes a little overboard in places (resulting in mistakes), but you have to admire the passion.


----------



## sankalp

Amazing Music.. Thanks all... Made my day.....


----------



## DeepR

I wouldn't even like this piece normally, but old Horowitz makes it special.






Something about his warm tone, color, dynamics... makes me want every piano piece to have this kind of sound. 
When I first got into solo piano music I listened to a lot of Horowitz recordings (both live and studio) with a similar sound to this and then when I listened to some modern day pianists I was sorely disappointed by the flat, plastic, cold sound of their playing and/or piano and/or recording. 
I don't care if they used old recording techniques for Horowitz; from the 1970s and onwards it sounds great. That's what I want a piano to sound like. I realize it also has to do with mic placement etc. and the fact that Horowitz' piano was customized for him.


----------



## sankalp

these is truly awsm...


----------



## helpmeplslol

Non-stop intensity.


----------



## Brad

'MURICA




skip to 4:50 on this one if you are impatient


----------



## schuberkovich

Not technically solo piano but so good


----------



## worov




----------

